# Guns and Hoses weather date



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Based upon the Noon update from NOAA it has been determined that for safety reasons the 2012 "Guns and Hoses" tournament will be moved to next Saturday, June 16.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Captains meeting will be held Friday June 15 at 7pm at MBT.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Jim! .....hate to see it have to get moved....but glad I don't have to think about going out on the Gulf with that forcast. See ya next week!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, it still isn't looking good. :-(


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not looking too exciting weather wise for the 16th either


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

whoa...adsfr.com is calling for 4-6's on Sat. 

maybe we can get the tourney in before snapper season closes...maybe


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Not looking too exciting weather wise for the 16th either


WEAVER are you sporting a yellow ride?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

just looked at noaa forecast. they are calling for 4-6 on saturday as well:thumbdown:
it is really starting to pizz me off.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Agreed, the weather forcast is pissing me off as well. On top of that, Trigger fish are off limits now, even though the weather won't allow us to go and not shoot at them.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

*SATURDAY* EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY MAY BE REQUIRED. 
Any update on the tournament?


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep checking and figuring it will say something better cause it is so nice looking right now and the buoy off orange beach is still saying less than a foot maybe the high pressure from the north can drop in about a day later and let us stay decent for about 36 more hours


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> *SATURDAY* EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY MAY BE REQUIRED.
> Any update on the tournament?


 i called MBT this afternoon to check on it. they said they will have to take a look in the morning(Friday) then make a decision.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

marmidor said:


> WEAVER are you sporting a yellow ride?


Yep. Yellow 26 CH with 250 Etecs.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

"Guns and Hoses" has now been rescheduled for Saturday June 30th, 2012. Captains meeting will be Friday the 29th at 7pm.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully the weather will cooperate more that weekend.


----------

